# 2 6v Batteries In Place Of 1- 12v



## fishingmarlin (Nov 27, 2005)

I called the dealer today and asked him to order 2 6v golf cart batteries in place of the single 12v battery. I had this same setup on my boat until I went with a 36v system. 6 batteries was just too much to run 36v.

I might end up getting a backup 12v and storing it somewhere in the trailer if I don't have room up front.

Insulating slideout of 21RS? I am considering after picking up the trailer stopping off at Home Depot and picking up some of that foam board they use on houses to put under the mattress. It has a pretty high R-Factor on it but I don't know how cold the mattress will get on the slideout.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I've always run dual 6v on all my campers, love 'em.

Many folks here played with the insulation under the bunks; foam board, Reflectix, etc. Anything that helps keep the heat in is a good thing.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I've modded mine to 2-6 volt batt's too. Great mod!


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

As long as you still have a good 12v, I'd wire it up as a reserve with a marine selector switch. Always nice to be able to switch to a fresh battery if you have to!
Kevin P.


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

At the risk of sounding really ignorant on this.......why do this?


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

zoomzoom8 said:


> At the risk of sounding really ignorant on this.......why do this?
> [snapback]66281[/snapback]​


Because after 5 days of dry camping in 30 degree temps, even your dual 6v's may have given up. Then all you have to do is switch over to your reserve and fire up the furnace. We hardly ever camp with hookups, so every little contingency plan helps!

Kevin P.


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

kjp1969 said:


> zoomzoom8 said:
> 
> 
> > At the risk of sounding really ignorant on this.......why do this?
> ...


I understand that part, but why switch from 12v's to 6v's? I'm behind the curve on this one....I should probably look this up before I get flamed.........


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Short answer is 2 6v batteries will outlast any 2 12v. Now the technical terms from someone else.


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

2500Ram said:


> Short answer is 2 6v batteries will outlast any 2 12v. Now the technical terms from someone else.
> [snapback]66292[/snapback]​


ooooooohhhhhhhhhhhh......I wasn't aware of that....


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

found it here......Thanks

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=2563


----------



## fishingmarlin (Nov 27, 2005)

Definitely read the 12v side of life. I think what throws a lot of people off is that when they think of 6v gold cart battery they think smaller batteries. Which the 6 volt is a little smaller but not much. With a lot of batteries that say they are deep cycle are truly a hybrid. With 6v batteries you are getting a semi deep cycle battery which lasts longer than 12v batteries and carry a charge a lot longer.

However my father in-law told me there was supposed to be a new 12v battery to hit the market thats as good as the 6v batteries. I have not been able to find this battery but I am still looking.

I was sold on the 6volt batteries when I replaced the 12volt batteries in my boat for all my electronics. Most of my 12v batteries lasted 2-3 years where my new 6v batteries where still kicking after 3 years. It was also amazing how they held up on windy days when I had my trolling motor running on high most of the day.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

I wonder if the "new" battery is the Gel battery that came out a while ago. I was told (quite some time ago) that the Gel batteries "far surpass" conventional 12 volt deep cell batteries when the guy at West Marine tried to sell me one rather that the 12v - of course the Gel was twice the price. I read, subsequently, that the Gels aint so hot.

Scott


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Moosegut said:


> I wonder if the "new" battery is the Gel battery that came out a while ago. I was told (quite some time ago) that the Gel batteries "far surpass" conventional 12 volt deep cell batteries when the guy at West Marine tried to sell me one rather that the 12v - of course the Gel was twice the price. I read, subsequently, that the Gels aint so hot.
> 
> Scott
> [snapback]66450[/snapback]​


I'm thinking maybe those new Optima spiral wound cell batteries. I see they are using them a lot in extreme 4X4's because of the deeper cycles and durability.

Steve


----------



## fishingmarlin (Nov 27, 2005)

From what he was explaining it was some new battery design. I looked at Gel batteries and some other types but it came down to price per watt. Gel batteries are nice if you need to put them upside down in a hard to reach place. Other than that you just get the benefit of not having the maintenance.

I am wondering if they are not like the new Lithium Ion batteries that can take more abuse.

Found this while searching the net
http://pesn.com/2005/08/16/9600149_Urine_Power/

Now this one would be just awesome if they could put this technology in the bigger batteries.
http://www.toshiba.co.jp/about/press/2005_03/pr2901.htm


----------



## fishingmarlin (Nov 27, 2005)

http://exide.com/News/pressrelease/technol..._focus_fcv.html

I think this is where the new battery technology is going to come from. With so many companies jumping to create the new hybrid technology. I expect in the next 5 years that batteries are really going to become so much more efficient.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

fishingmarlin said:


> Now this one would be just awesome if they could put this technology in the bigger batteries.
> http://www.toshiba.co.jp/about/press/2005_03/pr2901.htm
> [snapback]66456[/snapback]​


Wow! Could you imagine that one? You'd only have to turn on your generator for 5 minutes a day.


----------

